# Academy Award Winners Al Pacino and Anthony Hopkins Face Off in MISCONDUCT, Coming to Blu-ray and DVD April 19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AMBITION CAN BE DEADLY


Kellan Lutz, Bruce Willis, and Gina Carano Star in the
High-Octane Action-Thriller Available on
Blu-Ray™, DVD and Digital HD on February 23
from Lionsgate

SANTA MONICA, CA (February 16, 2016) - The dangers of power and ambition manifest in Misconduct, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD April 19 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. The intense legal thriller is headlined by Josh Duhamel (Transformers franchise), Academy Award® winners Al Pacino (Scent of a Woman, Best Actor, 1992) and Anthony Hopkins (The Silence of the Lambs, Best Actor, 1991). Misconduct also features captivating performances by Alice Eve (Star Trek Into Darkness), Malin Akerman (TV's "Billions"), Byung-Hun Lee (Red 2), Julia Stiles (Silver Linings Playbook) and Glen Powell (The Expendables 3). 

When an ambitious lawyer (Duhamel) is seduced by his ex-girlfriend (Akerman) and presented with evidence incriminating a corrupt pharmaceutical executive that she works for, he finds himself caught in a power struggle between the pharmaceutical magnate (Hopkins) and his firm's senior partner (Pacino). When the case takes a deadly turn, he must race to uncover the truth before he loses not only his wife (Eve), but his career, and possibly his own life.

Look behind-the-scenes of Misconduct with in-depth special features including "The Making of Misconduct" and deleted scenes. The Misconduct Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"The Making of Misconduct" Featurette
Deleted Scenes

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Misconduct © 2015 Mike and Marty Productions, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Language, Violence and Some Sexuality/Nudity
Genre: Thriller
Blu-ray SDH: English
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish
DVD Subtitles: English, Spanish
Feature Run Time: 105 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM 
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital ​


----------

